# Applet von Terminal



## Shando (2. Jul 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei ein applet zu schreiben, habe aber wenig praxiserfahrung und hoffe, dass ihr mir dabei helfen könnt.




ich hatte mir gedacht das bild zu nehmen und nur das display in java zu gestalten. Die Buttons sind denn ja eher einfacher (einfach mit event verknüpfen und fertig ; nur leider ist ein button doppelt belegt)  :roll: 
naja hier is noch ne seite, wo man sich über das Teil informieren kann  www.unitime.eu

Es wäre echt nett, wenn ihr mir  helfen könntet. Immer fragen wenn ihr noch Informationen braucht.

tia

Shando



[/img]


----------



## Jonnsn (2. Jul 2007)

was genau ist denn überhaupt dein Problem/deine Frage? - konnte ich jetzt nicht klar herauslesen...
Das ein Button doppelt belegt ist?!? mach ne if abfrage oder ähnliches (je nach dem wovon es abhängt) im Listener


----------



## Shando (2. Jul 2007)

Ja das ist nicht so das Problem, sondern das Display. Da weiß ich nicht wirklich, wie ich das anstellen soll. Nagut die Uhr werd ich noch hinbekommen  

edit: hab versucht, dass mit der uhr so zu machen:


```
public void run()
	{
		
		while(running)
		{
			if (even)
				outText = f1.format(new Date()); //"HH:mm"
			else
				outText = f2.format(new Date());		//"HH mm" 
			even = !even;	
			repaint();

			try
			{
				thread.sleep(499);
			} catch (Exception e)
			{
				System.out.println("" +e);
			}
		}
	}
```

funktioniert das so?

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie man das anstellt, dass wenn man auf einen button unten im tastenfeld klickt, im display (hab ich als panel definiert) dann z.B. "kommt" schwarz ausgefüllt wird?

Vielen Dank 

Shando


----------



## Jonnsn (2. Jul 2007)

ob das so funktioniert hängt vom restlichen Code ab ;-)
teste es doch einfach mal?!?

das mit dem Schwarz ausfüllen:
Listener und da drin dann BackgroundColor von dem objekt das das "kommt" enthält bestimmen
bei problemen mit dem Listener am besten in der Insel nachlesen


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2007)

thx 

hab noch ne Frage^^

Wie kann ein ganzes Bild (also vom Keyboard) so einteilen, dass ich meine neun Buttons darauflegen kann und mit nem listener ansprechen kann? Dass er sich praktisch nur das vom Bild holt, was er braucht? Oder ist es besser das Bild zu slicen und dann jedes einzeln zu nehmen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jul 2007)

Du kannst die Koordinaten der Stelle, auf die geklickt werden darf spezifizieren und mit dem MouseEvent vergleichen.
Ich habe dazu schon mal ein Beispiel gepostet. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=182774#182774


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2007)

```
/*
 * AppletForm.java
 *
 * Created on 2. Juli 2007, 12:37
 */

package terminal;
import	javax.swing.*;
import	java.awt.*;
import	java.util.*;

/**
 *
 * @author  Shando
 */
public class AppletForm_1 extends javax.swing.JPanel
{
	
	/** Creates new form AppletForm */
	public AppletForm_1()
	{
		initComponents();
		
		JPanel p;
		ArrayList<JPanel> pList = new ArrayList<JPanel>();
		
		for (int i=0; i<9; i++)
		{
			p = new JPanel()
			{
				public Dimension getPreferredSize()
				{
					return new Dimension(50, 50);
				}
				
				public void paint(Graphics g)
				{
					g.setColor(Color.RED);
					g.fillRect(0,0,50,50);
				}
			};

			
			p.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter()
			{
				public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
				{
					eMouseClicked(evt);
				}
			});	
			
			p.setName("" + i);

			pList.add(p);
			this.add(p);
		}
	}

	
	
	public void eMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
	{
		System.out.println("" + evt.getComponent().getName());
	}

	
	/** This method is called from within the constructor to
	 * initialize the form.
	 * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
	 * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
	 */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Generated Code ">                          
    private void initComponents()
    {

        setLayout(new java.awt.GridLayout(3, 3));

        setBackground(new java.awt.Color(0, 0, 102));
    }// </editor-fold>
```

So sieht jetzt das Tastenfeld aus. Wie kann ich nun ein Bild einfügen und es einteilen?  Dass wenn ich auf taste 1 klicke das passiert und auf Taste 2 etwas anderes?

tia

shando


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jul 2007)

Schau dir meinen Post an, umsonst hab ich das nicht gemacht...


----------



## Guest (10. Jul 2007)

Hi das Keyboard ist nun fertig
Allerdings macht mir das Display schwer zu schaffen.
Ich habe das Display mit 5 JPanels gemacht und in das ganz oben soll bloß unitime und darunter unicon-gmbh wie man es im Bild auch sehen kann stehen. Nur geht es irgendwie mit der paintcomponent methode nicht. Ich habe es als String deklariert. Achja und wie kann ich z.B. die Uhr zum mittleren panel hinzufügen mit .add?

Vielen Dank nochma

Shando


----------

